# need help with mouseover/mouseout



## drdrake8 (Apr 30, 2012)

I am new to scripting and doing an assignment using mouseover and mouseout on two pictures to get them to swap images when the user passes over it. I got one of them to work but I can't get the other one to work. I have been working on it for two days now and it's late. Can someone help me by taking a look and see what's wrong.

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry, but no. This has obviously nothing to do with the FreeBSD operating system (the topic of this forum).

Closed.


----------

